
Ask HN: Good Discussion Forums for Static Program Analysis? - homeproject_123
I am interested in Program Analysis (or Static Code Analysis). Obviously this is a fairly specialized topic (my own level is a Bsc&#x2F;Msc in CS&#x2F;compilers&#x2F;etc).<p>Any good forums for both research, SOTAs and libraries ?
======
server_bot
I don't know of any discussion forums, but would recommend the following
resources for learning:

Accessible (at least compared to more formal texts) lecture notes:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~aldrich/courses/17-355-18sp/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~aldrich/courses/17-355-18sp/)

Free book that's more readable than "Principles of Program Analysis" by
Nielson et al:
[https://cs.au.dk/~amoeller/spa/](https://cs.au.dk/~amoeller/spa/)

Some practical resources for binary PA:
[https://reversing.io/resources/](https://reversing.io/resources/)

------
sova
Which languages are you working in, friend? A prof of mine was really into
static analysis for Java, and I think he was part of a few e-mail lists and
newsgroups

